# Retarded picking technique?



## Kaney_21 (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys. Just curious, I have a somewhat strange picking technique, a few guitarists I've jammed with have pointed this out to me, and I myself before hand have been unaware of it. I mostly play a lot of melodic/death metal, kinda in the style of early In Flames/At The Gates/Bloodbath/Aeon etc. Anyway, to the point. I hold my pick with my thumb and index and middle finger. That's not the strange part. When I first started playing metal, I assumed everything had to be entirely alternate picked (Learning ATG/In Flames songs had a lot of fast pedal note picking that seemed to only be achievable this way), so I forced myself for over a year to master this way of playing (everything up, down, up, down, unconditionally)

When I first started jamming with people, they picked up on this. Most of the guitarist I jammed with would play using a technique called Economy picking which I at the time was unaware of. The plus side to how I play though, allowed me to play all sorts of death metal pedal note picking at fast speeds without the need of say hammer ons or pull offs, my picking wrist never gets tired doing so either. On the other hand, I think my technique may be limiting me with shredding and lead runs, because I am not very good with economic picking? I've only been sweep picking for 3 months or so now, and I think it is also hindering me with progression? I don't know. Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## SirMyghin (May 23, 2011)

Economy picking and sweep picking are the same thing, essentially. Nothing wrong with strict alternate picking, infact it will likely make you a little more stable with counting. Both have advantages, I like the controlled accent and tempo consciousness of alternate picking.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 23, 2011)

whatever works and sounds good.

paul gibert STRICLTY alternate picks instead of econamy picking so your fine man


----------



## Static (May 23, 2011)

Iv always found holding the pick with your index thumb and ring to be a bit weird..i guess it feels like im adding a bit of extra weight and would "feel" like im slowing down, but hey whatever works best for you man.Misha mansoor holds the pick same way you do and he's a pretty good guitarist.If the way you hold the pick is hindering your playing in anyway then you probably need to change it (i suggest looking up paul gilbert's picking videos)


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 23, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Economy picking and sweep picking are the same thing, essentially. Nothing wrong with strict alternate picking, infact it will likely make you a little more stable with counting. Both have advantages, I like the controlled accent and tempo consciousness of alternate picking.





Unquestionably the best all round technique for a guitarist is alternate picking - at least with a nod towards the more modern styles. Being able to execute fast rhythm and lead lines with accuracy, accents and awareness of tempo (there's a great Guthrie interview where he states the same beliefs) is such a great tool for expression that you really shouldn't worry about the exact method by which you hold the pick.

Check out EVH or Steve Morse, or MAB....all unorthodox styles with undeniable results. 

By all means learn economy/sweep picking (by whichever name you choose to use) as well as tapping and legato etcetc but as you have a solid base to build on then you should a) find progress to be relatively unhindered and b) simple be able to switch techniques on demand to produce the exact feel and tone you require.

It's all good, don't worry


----------



## hutchman (May 23, 2011)

Dude. I'm pretty much a straight down the middle alternate picker. Most of my fav players are really great at alternate picking, amongst other techniques (Petrucci, Gilbert for example) That's just the sound I gravitate towards. If that's what you do, that's what you do. There is no wrong or right in this issue.

I also think, from what you are describing, that Hetfield holds his pick like you. I think it wack but you can't argue with Papa Het.


----------



## Kaney_21 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah, also the lead guitarist from Aeon holds it like me, and he's a madman on le guitar. I think he switches between the 3 fingers and the middle and thumb only though


----------



## stryker1800 (May 24, 2011)

my picking is almost entirely Alternate picking, I've just recently started building a downpickng technique though it needs some work. I think the two techniques compliment each other well.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 24, 2011)

to however negged repped me i meant in his pickng style and preferred method of attack. i am quite aware how much legato paul gilbert uses.

sorry for the misunderstanding MR.PANTS haha


----------



## Skanky (May 25, 2011)

In before massive alternate vs. economy picking battle ensues.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (May 25, 2011)

I hold my pick the exact same way dude. All I can say is practice sweep picking and economy picking slowly before increasing the tempo, but you already know that I bet.


----------



## Reion (May 25, 2011)

I'm straight economy picking because that's how I naturally thought it was back when I started. I had no internet to speak of as a reference, and I lived too far away from teachers(+ money was tight too, so yeah)

And honestly? I wish I learned alternate picking first and foremost. I'm struggling to learn it now, after years of economy picking. It's so hard to get out of the economy picking habits, and it's put a serious break on my development.

It sounds like you have a pretty nice technique, Paul Gilbert played by holding the pick like you do(he mentions it sometimes when he talks about picking technique). I'm not sure if you should switch to gripping straight thumb+index fingers, I would, but I'm certainly not qualified to give any coherent reasons to why, other than "because".


----------



## somniumaeternum (May 25, 2011)

Short answer: the technique really doesn't matter as long as you can play everything exactly how you want. Don't worry about it unless it's keeping you from playing the music you want to play. 

Slightly longer: Economy picking doesn't mean you have less articulation than alternate picking. It's just different. I think this misconception comes from the fact that most people accent the first note on a new string instead of whichever one they want when economy picking but it's a shortcoming of the player - not the technique in and of itself. 

Alternate picking usually is associated with terms like "stable" and "even" simply because the technique doesn't change depending on context, but I'm finding that economy picking is just as stable as long as you focus on playing in time and accenting properly. 

If you think about it, economy picking is actually the more rhythmically stable picking since you don't have to move the pick past (and hence moving the pick further than "normal" every 3 to 4 notes or whatever grouping you use) a string just to up stroke when it calls for it. Then again, if you put in the time, ANY technique is stable if you practice for stability / evenness.

I've played many years as purely alternate picking and in the last few years been working more on economy picking. Economy picking feels more natural technique wise to me. However, for a long time I would use economy pick ascending and alternate pick descending. Now I do either or depending on the sound that I want. 

To re-iterate in a different way, here are some techniques that come to mind:
* Down pick everything (e.g. rhythm a la Metallica)
* Alternate everything (Di Meola)
* Economy everything (Gambale)
* Legato most of the runs (Satch)
* Legato left hand technique AND picking (Yngwie)
* A bit of everything (Cooley)
* Teeth  (Hendrix)

None of these are right or wrong.. just what sounds / feel / response / level of flashyness they want.

The only thing I would say is to try to master ALL of these so that you can use each one whenever you want.


----------

